# Got first pedestale back



## davepfb (Jan 16, 2012)

Need to put some grass of some sort on it to cover up bolts but what you think? Other ones are mine and my dads pedistale mount is little brother first big enough one in archery to get mounted.


----------



## horsedoctor (Oct 13, 2011)

Most importantly, do you like it? Otherwise, I think it's best not to ask questions that you don't want to hear the answers to...


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

horsedoctor said:


> Most importantly, do you like it? Otherwise, I think it's best not to ask questions that you don't want to hear the answers to...


X2....might not be so bad if it wasn't a little 80" buck on there. Pedestal mounts are for BIG bucks.


----------



## davepfb (Jan 16, 2012)

yeah it isnt big but it was my little brothers first decent one


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Those look like some nice rams on the floor


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I think it looks real good .


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

BP1992 said:


> X2....might not be so bad if it wasn't a little 80" buck on there. Pedestal mounts are for BIG bucks.


What? That's ridiculous. Are you in some sort of contest to see who can make the most pointless/ridiculous posts? You should be in the lead now.


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice! It looks really good.


----------



## Olgord (Jul 28, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> What? That's ridiculous. Are you in some sort of contest to see who can make the most pointless/ridiculous posts? You should be in the lead now.


Agreed

OlGord


----------



## bowhunter302 (Feb 1, 2012)

BP1992 said:


> X2....might not be so bad if it wasn't a little 80" buck on there. Pedestal mounts are for BIG bucks.


The trophy is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Rockyoutdoors (Jul 31, 2008)

To me taxidermy is a art. The size of the antlers do not matter at all!


----------



## pikecntyhunter (Jan 8, 2012)

pretty sweet.


----------

